# BCM43XX Driver - DHCP Issues

## Bigun

I think the BCM43xx driver may have a bug.

The driver boots fine, but when I restart the card with the init script, DHCP services don't work.

I've confirmed it's a driver issue by:

```
rmmod bcm43xx
```

```
modprobe bcm43xx
```

Then DHCP works once more.

Can anyone else confirm this for me?

----------

## Bigun

Sorry, my kernel version is -> 2.6.17-gentoo-r2

----------

## addeman

Well, i dont even get an adress  :Sad: 

But to get any help you maybe should supply the what hardware you have 

```
lspci -vvn | grep 14e4
```

 and what firmware you're using.

----------

## Bigun

```
02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

```

The driver is in the topic.

----------

## SapoChule

Yes, I confirm this....

even though I am using Debian (please don't shoot me d: ) and 2.6.17-2 source from the Debian repository, I get the same behaviour. 

board is 05:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02) on AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-32

(Thank god I actually found someone else with the same issue, I was reading on the other thread people reporting success, but in my little world it was working only once per boot time, now I see it is once per module load d: thanks for the info!)

----------

